# Foundation



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

When putting new wax foundation in your frame, for the side pins that hold the foundation I used Bobbie pins,,, yes like the girls ( women ) use in there hair , it makes it a lot cheaper, they charge a lot if you buy them pins . now your wifegirlfriend can take from your bee goodies for her use .. she will like that


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nothing wrong with bobbypins. I still use wires.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I mean with out wire . Just to hold the foundation in the center line of the frames


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I knew what you ment. Instead of useing those short split pins use bobby pins.

I was just saying I wire mine. especily the honey supers so I can use them in the extractor.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

This year I will try a few (2or 3 ) frames of no foundation but wire and see if I can get them to build comb over the wire ... I know dum dum is going nuts again ..


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I only use starter strips. No wire no pins. If I use wax foundation it is about 2 inch strip. Anything works. Wax,wood, construction paper. The other day for the fun of it I tried wax paper,, one inch starter strip and checker boarded it in strong hive. Put a few papers ones in to see if they have a preference. If construction paper works good enough I will make some frames with no grooves and staple it on. The grooves are perfect hive beetles hide aways. The bees do not care why should I.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

What number of times can I screw up and still claim to bee a beekeeper .. I just screwed up again but don't want to tell how ..I just feel like I did what I would do 5 years before I had bees


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A old friend of mine had Honey bees for 40 years, One of the best bits of wisdom he shared with me was to never stop trying different ways to do things and learn from it.

He was a very sage old fellow and did a lot for new bee keepers at our first club.



 Al


----------

